# CPU upgrade for ASUS X55C



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

Hii guys.
I have Asus X55C Intel Pentium b980 2.4ghz dual core laptop. It has 2 gb of ram and 500gb HDD.
I want to speed up my laptop.. It has a integrated graphics card.
I don't play games that much but use it for net surfing, playing movies etc.. (but it is not like simple home works).
So I'm just thinking will it be ok for me just to upgrade to 1tb SSD and 8gb ddr3? Or should I up to i3 also? My budget is not much. Thank you in advance


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2016)

The cheapest way around is to:
1) Replace a CPU with an i3-2350M or any other 35W CPU (There are some powerful i5-2xxx processors in a 35W package that you can use). i3's are cheap as hell. i5's can cost upwards $45.
2) Not sure about your laptop, but according to specs there are two RAM slots. Buy 2x4GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs, as they will be cheaper than a single 8GB stick (not even sure if dual-channel is supported)
3) If you can survive without DVD drive, then you should buy a small SSD (60GB or 120GB). Replace your HDD with one and use it as a boot drive. Buy a HDD caddy for optical drive slot, put your mechanical HDD in it and use it as storage. 

Typical prices on used parts:
Core i3-2350M goes for ~$25-$30
2x4GB SODIMM kit is also ~$30 or less 
120GB SSD can be purchased new for $40 or ~$30 used

No need to invest into 1TB SSD just to be used inside an older low-end laptop.

Additional reading:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Bridge#Mobile_platform
https://www.asus.com/ua/Notebooks/X55C/specifications/


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 5, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> T Buy 2x4GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs,



No use of 1600 for sandy... max 1333, you can aim even cheaper... if there is...

BTW an upgrade would be a new WLAN intel 6300, the stock one is broadcrom crap with crappy win10 drivers.... put the 6300 in very similar Asus and rise and shine.


----------



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> The cheapest way around is to:
> 1) Replace a CPU with an i3-2350M or any other 35W CPU (There are some powerful i5-2xxx processors in a 35W package that you can use). i3's are cheap as hell. i5's can cost upwards $45.
> 2) Not sure about your laptop, but according to specs there are two RAM slots. Buy 2x4GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs, as they will be cheaper than a single 8GB stick (not even sure if dual-channel is supported)
> 3) If you can survive without DVD drive, then you should buy a small SSD (60GB or 120GB). Replace your HDD with one and use it as a boot drive. Buy a HDD caddy for optical drive slot, put your mechanical HDD in it and use it as storage.
> ...


Can I do the #3 point by going to a mechanical shop? And what to do if my win8 usb installer got destroyed


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 5, 2016)

I am not sure there is much you can do with this notebook. Notebooks, in general, just are not designed to support a lot of upgrades.

As noted by the specs here, it almost looks like the first "stick" of RAM is embedded (soldered in and not replaceable) and you can only add one stick of 4GB for a max of 6GB (since you are starting with 2GB).

Note too that many notebooks use surface mounted CPUs (no sockets). This cuts costs, decreases thickness and weight, and increases ruggedness of the notebook. But it also means the CPU cannot be changed.


----------



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I am not sure there is much you can do with this notebook. Notebooks, in general, just are not designed to support a lot of upgrades.
> 
> As noted by the specs here, it almost looks like the first "stick" of RAM is embedded (soldered in and not replaceable) and you can only add one stick of 4GB for a max of 6GB (since you are starting with 2GB).
> 
> Note too that many notebooks use surface mounted CPUs (no sockets). This cuts costs, decreases thickness and weight, and increases ruggedness of the notebook. But it also means the CPU cannot be changed.


Then what to do if my cpu is not changeable?!  



Bill_Bright said:


> I am not sure there is much you can do with this notebook. Notebooks, in general, just are not designed to support a lot of upgrades.
> 
> As noted by the specs here, it almost looks like the first "stick" of RAM is embedded (soldered in and not replaceable) and you can only add one stick of 4GB for a max of 6GB (since you are starting with 2GB).
> 
> Note too that many notebooks use surface mounted CPUs (no sockets). This cuts costs, decreases thickness and weight, and increases ruggedness of the notebook. But it also means the CPU cannot be changed.


https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Asus+X55C+CPU+Intel+Replacement/34741 take a look at this..



silentbogo said:


> The cheapest way around is to:
> 1) Replace a CPU with an i3-2350M or any other 35W CPU (There are some powerful i5-2xxx processors in a 35W package that you can use). i3's are cheap as hell. i5's can cost upwards $45.
> 2) Not sure about your laptop, but according to specs there are two RAM slots. Buy 2x4GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs, as they will be cheaper than a single 8GB stick (not even sure if dual-channel is supported)
> 3) If you can survive without DVD drive, then you should buy a small SSD (60GB or 120GB). Replace your HDD with one and use it as a boot drive. Buy a HDD caddy for optical drive slot, put your mechanical HDD in it and use it as storage.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WLROPO/?tag=tec06d-20 see the price of i3! :O


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> BTW an upgrade would be a new WLAN intel 6300, the stock one is broadcrom crap with crappy win10 drivers.... put the 6300 in very similar Asus and rise and shine.


Definitely that! I almost forgot about the wireless card. Had mine replaced in ASUS R500VM because my broadcom died after less than 1.5 years in service.



Ferrum Master said:


> No use of 1600 for sandy... max 1333, you can aim even cheaper... if there is...


Price is almost the same, but most 1600MHz sticks have a bit lower timings flashed in 1333MHz JEDEC profile, which is not much but still a plus



Diable said:


> Then what to do if my cpu is not changeable?!


It is. As with other OEMs there is a wide variety of X55C laptops. Most parts are interchangeable. Just when you upgrade a CPU, you should aim for similar TDP (35W in your case). Sometimes you can push it even further like i7, but I wouldn't risk.
I had a pair ASUS N52DA with stock Turion II P520: one was upgraded with a tri-core Phenom P840, another one went to my cousin's fiancee with a quad-core P920 and an 8GB RAM upgrade.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2016)

Diable said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WLROPO/?tag=tec06d-20 see the price of i3! :O


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...TRC2.A0.H0.Xi3-23.TRS0&_nkw=i3-2350m&_sacat=0


----------



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you all. I'm lucky that I found this thread on net.  I will ask more questions later   thnx for helping me.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 5, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> I am not sure there is much you can do with this notebook. Notebooks, in general, just are not designed to support a lot of upgrades.
> 
> As noted by the specs here, it almost looks like the first "stick" of RAM is embedded (soldered in and not replaceable) and you can only add one stick of 4GB for a max of 6GB (since you are starting with 2GB).
> 
> Note too that many notebooks use surface mounted CPUs (no sockets). This cuts costs, decreases thickness and weight, and increases ruggedness of the notebook. But it also means the CPU cannot be changed.



If you are unsure what you can do why post? This cpu isn't soldered it is socketed oem had a 35w cpu which means he can swap to any other 35w cpu in that socket. 6gb of ram works reasonably well with windows 10 especially backed by a good cpu.


My personal vote is spend $20 more than the i3 and get the i5 in 35w form.


----------



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> If you are unsure what you can do why post? This cpu isn't soldered it is socketed oem had a 35w cpu which means he can swap to any other 35w cpu in that socket. 6gb of ram works reasonably well with windows 10 especially backed by a good cpu.
> 
> 
> My personal vote is spend $20 more than the i3 and get the i5 in 35w form.


If i go to the service center and ask them to change my cpu to i5 and add a hdd caddy and put a 60gb sdd, and 4gb ram,  will they do it? Or do i hv to purchase the sdd and caddy and ram and take it to them?


----------



## flmatter (Mar 5, 2016)

The service center will probably want to sell you their parts and install them vs you bring them the parts to install. And that is if they are willing to do your upgrades.


----------



## Diable (Mar 5, 2016)

flmatter said:


> The service center will probably want to sell you their parts and install them vs you bring them the parts to install. And that is if they are willing to do your upgrades.


Ok.. I'll Go with the second. If they deny then I'll hv to go to local mechanic


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 5, 2016)

Good find with that video guide!


cdawall said:


> If you are unsure what you can do why post?


To trigger more research so a CPU is not purchased only to find it cannot be replaced - as is common with many notebooks.

Note by questioning, we did indeed learn there is only 1 slot for additional RAM.


----------



## Diable (Mar 6, 2016)

Guys I'm  just wondering if I buy a cheap laptop and upgrade it...  Will it be helpful? 
 I bought my laptop with around 350$.. Hoping to sell it for 200$..  So can i buy a cheap laptop and upgrade its parts with 300$?


----------



## keakar (Mar 6, 2016)

Diable said:


> Guys I'm  just wondering if I buy a cheap laptop and upgrade it...  Will it be helpful?
> I bought my laptop with around 350$.. Hoping to sell it for 200$..  So can i buy a cheap laptop and upgrade its parts with 300$?


I know nothing of asus, but I can say that I have been told by dell service techs on this site that dells are the easiest and most upgradable of all laptops out there and that would be my option to start with as an alternative choice to upgrade since it sounds like there could be compatibility issues if you pick the wrong parts.

maybe sell yours "as-is" then see whats out there for equal money (or less) and then upgrade it, if its not up to the specs you wanted.

this seams to be exactly what you want and its a great price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Inspir...382150?hash=item33b190b246:g:Om4AAOSwUdlWdzLf


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2016)

keakar said:


> I have been told by dell service techs on this site that dells are the easiest and most upgradable of all laptops out there




I guess since Dell now owns Alienware and offers many different notebooks, there is a grain of truth to that. But the reality is, notebooks just are not designed to be upgraded. Their primary function is to support road warriors while traveling. There is no ATX Form Factor Standard for notebooks like there is for PCs. The ATX Form Factor allows users to pick "any" ATX motherboard, "any" ATX case, "any" ATX PSU (of sufficient wattage) and be certain they will all fit (electrically and physically) together properly and work!

Notebooks are extremely proprietary. Many use proprietary motherboards and chipsets making upgrades very limited and only through the notebook maker. And while some notebooks may be more upgradeable than others, none are nearly as upgradeable as a PC. It is for that reason, BTW, that no notebook is really a "desktop replacement", in spite of what their marketing weenies want us to believe.


----------



## keakar (Mar 6, 2016)

not trying to cheerlead for or against any brand but with dells you can take any dell laptop using a 800mhz cpu and drop a 1066mhz cpu in and its plug and play.

as far as I know, you cannot do that with other brand laptop motherboards.

everything I have seen from other brands say if its 800mhz that's all you can put in it is 800mhz, but with dells, you can just plug in one of the newer core 2 duo 1066mhz cpu and its compatible and a very nice plug and play upgrade. also dells run any kind of ram where some brands only like certain ram.

one very nice thing about upgrading on dells is when you remove the ram cover plate (4 screws) and it allows easy access to replace the cpu, ram, and network card where most other brands that cover only allows access to the ram and network card so they require you take the keypad out and protective tray (and sometimes the whole motherboard) in order to replace the cpu from the top side.

they may be far from the best out there, but dell just seams to be a lot more "idiot proof" when you want to upgrade things and not have to worry about compatibility issues with things.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 6, 2016)

Not saying you are wrong because I simply don't know (Dell makes so many different models). But I do find it hard to believe because it is not really up to Dell. Notebook makers surely can limit upgrades options, but they can't expand them. That is, if the chipset does not support 1066MHz, then Dell can't make it.

Now if Dell only includes chipset that support higher speeds, you (or Dell) typically can always put in a lessor speed processor. Which then means a higher speed processor can go in there - assuming again, the processor uses a socket and is not surface mount.


----------



## keakar (Mar 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not saying you are wrong because I simply don't know (Dell makes so many different models). But I do find it hard to believe because it is not really up to Dell. Notebook makers surely can limit upgrades options, but they can't expand them. That is, if the chipset does not support 1066MHz, then Dell can't make it.
> 
> Now if Dell only includes chipset that support higher speeds, you (or Dell) typically can always put in a lessor speed processor. Which then means a higher speed processor can go in there - assuming again, the processor uses a socket and is not surface mount.


as far as I have been lead to believe, dell uses the same mb for all of the laptops for each series and just threw in lesser cpu and lesser ram and hdd in them for lower price point models but the high end hardware is still supported so the top end spec cpus as well as ram gb upgrades are plug and play.

in the dell service manual for my dell inspiron 1545, it says the fsb goes from 667/800/1066 with 1,2,3,6mb L2 cache with 2 ram slot rated for 667/800mhz, up to 4gb per slot max capacity, and the intel GM45 chipset.

I am lead to believe most dell laptop mb share these same specs


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> To trigger more research so a CPU is not purchased only to find it cannot be replaced - as is common with many notebooks.
> 
> Note by questioning, we did indeed learn there is only 1 slot for additional RAM.



It is only common with haswell and newer. Prior to that almost every single notebook I have dealt with has been socketed.



Diable said:


> If i go to the service center and ask them to change my cpu to i5 and add a hdd caddy and put a 60gb sdd, and 4gb ram,  will they do it? Or do i hv to purchase the sdd and caddy and ram and take it to them?



Where are you located? I know the shop I work at will just grab them off the floor and install them, but that is not how everyone is setup. Me personally if you are not near a good shop show up with parts and get a 120GB+ SSD even if it is OS only. The 60GB ones are normally no cheaper and slow.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 7, 2016)

Note I never said "all" and also note you "almost".

I agree that most notebooks use socketed CPUs, but not all. And the thinner the notebook, the more likely they use surface mounted. Netbooks commonly use surface mounted CPUs. Many use surface mounted RAM too. It's cheaper, lighter, thinner and more rugged to use surface mounted technologies. So it only makes sense.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Note I never said "all" and also note you "almost".
> 
> I agree that most notebooks use socketed CPUs, but not all. And the thinner the notebook, the more likely they use surface mounted. Netbooks commonly use surface mounted CPUs. Many use surface mounted RAM too. It's cheaper, lighter, thinner and more rugged to use surface mounted technologies. So it only makes sense.



Again only after haswell. Even the older ultra thin lenovo yoga used a socketed CPU for its 3rd gen intel design. The generation laptop we are talking about is socketed so this conversation is mute. Before you posted it was already said to have been socketed so I implore you yet again why did you even post with literally nothing productive to say other than your normal don't do this and use stock heatsinks.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 7, 2016)

Both of you, guys are partially right and partially wrong.

On Intel side before sandy bridge mostly Atom CPUs were soldered(except for some low-power Celerons), and after that a U-series was dedicated to low-power BGA processors. There are also _some_ netbooks with i3-23xxM and i5-24xxM processors in FCBGA1023 package (I just fixed a Samsung NP350 with one).
On AMD side things are a bit chaotic, but there is nothing higher than A6-series soldered onto motherboard (at least none that I've seen). E-series APUs are 100% soldered, A4 and A6-series APUs come in both flavors, but A8, A10, Athlons, Phenoms and others _always_ come in PGA package.

@Bill_Bright , it is very-very rare that RAM is actually soldered onto motherboard. The most extreme cases I've seen were the ones where the first RAM slot was hidden under the bottom case (you have to disassemble the whole thing and pull out the MoBO to get to it). I've heard of it before, but this is the first time I actually see this outside the realm of netbooks and tablets.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> but there is nothing higher than A6-series soldered onto motherboard



AMD is mostly soldered now A12 and FX-8800P to be included

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A12-Series A12 PRO-8800B.html


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 7, 2016)

cdawall said:


> so I implore you yet again why did you even post with literally nothing productive to say other than your normal don't do this and use stock heatsinks.


Hey, I've been willing to let this tangent, non-productive discussion die out but note you are just as active keeping it alive by "yet again" replying. And gee whiz dude. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black? Stock coolers have even less to do with this thread than the possibility of surface mounted devices. Bringing that up is just being petty now. So, unless you just have to get the last word in, and again, insist on stifling other's contributions because you don't like them, I say let it die.



silentbogo said:


> @Bill_Bright , it is very-very rare that RAM is actually soldered onto motherboard.


Oh? Very very rare?  If you follow the link in my post #5 above for the OP's computer, you will see the first 2GB of RAM is indeed surface mounted.

I note again, as notebooks get thinner (which users are demanding) space for CPU sockets and RAM slots will disappear.  And again, it is cheaper for manufacturers to surface mount these devices too.

So the vast majority of notebooks currently out there may uses CPU sockets and RAM slots, that will change time passes. Look at ITX boards, NUC computers


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Hey, I've been willing to let this tangent, non-productive discussion die out but note you are just as active keeping it alive by "yet again" replying. And gee whiz dude. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black? Stock coolers have even less to do with this thread than the possibility of surface mounted devices. Bringing that up is just being petty now. So, unless you just have to get the last word in, and again, insist on stifling other's contributions because you don't like them, I say let it die.



Takes two to tango, you have responded just as many times as me and the cooler was petty that's why I said it. Just to point out the pattern, every single time someone disagrees with you this happens.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Look at ITX boards, NUC computers


All either use Atom or U-series CPUs


----------



## Diable (Mar 8, 2016)

This sure is a loooong conversation 



cdawall said:


> It is only common with haswell and newer. Prior to that almost every single notebook I have dealt with has been socketed.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? I know the shop I work at will just grab them off the floor and install them, but that is not how everyone is setup. Me personally if you are not near a good shop show up with parts and get a 120GB+ SSD even if it is OS only. The 60GB ones are normally no cheaper and slow.


I'm from India


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2016)

Diable said:


> I'm from India



Ouch I would grab the parts and bring them with out.


----------



## Diable (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry for bringing it again..  But is this ram compatible with my laptop? 
http://www.flipkart.com/kingston-va..._computeraccessory_ram_&ppid=RAMD2RYPMVWCEK6E


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Kingston list this part number as compatible: KVR16S11S8/4
Corsair list this part number: CMSZ4GX3M1A1699C9
The Ram you listed has a slower rated timing and may actually slow your system down as both sets of Ram will then run at the slower speed.


----------



## Diable (Mar 26, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Kingston list this part number as compatible: KVR16S11S8/4
> Corsair list this part number: CMSZ4GX3M1A1699C9
> The Ram you listed has a slower rated timing and may actually slow your system down as both sets of Ram will then run at the slower speed.


But my processor doesn't support 1600mhz and i have an inbuilt 2gb 1333mhz ram.....


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Then go with the 1333 Ram, all the specs I found for that laptop show the i3 CPU.


----------



## Diable (Mar 26, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Then go with the 1333 Ram, all the specs I found for that laptop show the i3 CPU.


My model number : ASUS X55C-SX078D, INTEL PENTIUM B980 2.40 ghz


----------



## Diable (Mar 26, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Then go with the 1333 Ram, all the specs I found for that laptop show the i3 CPU.


I searched for pentium B980 2.40 ghz and it showed memory 1033/1333mhz so should I go for the ram u suggested? Will 1600mhz support?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 26, 2016)

If you put faster RAM in, it will just clock down to the slower speed.  It won't hurt anything.  The Kingston RAM you posted earlier should work just fine.

Also, don't even bother upgrading your CPU, you'll see practically no performance improvement in the tasks you do.  All the i3 does is add hyper-threading.  In fact the i3 2350M is clocked lower than the B980 you have currently, so it might actually slow down a lot of things.  The only benefit you'll see is in apps that use multiple threads, and from what you listed, none of your uses do that.

All I would do is a RAM and SSD upgrade.


----------



## Sol jay (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi there

I too have an asus x55c, however, it is slightly higher specced, with a 2328m i3 cpu and 4gb ram. I have recently installed an ssd and 4gb extra ram, and now am waiting on my new wifi card and second hdd adapter to arrive. I am also thinking of upgrading the cpu to increase performance in general, and have been looking at i5s. I want to ask, would the newer i5 3xxx series work in my laptop- it the same size cpu, with the same connectors, same tdp etc..? The one i am looking at is an i5 3230m. I also have been looking at 2nd gen cpus too, like the 2520m, but when I saw the 3rd gen cpu and did some research, i found out it could work. I know this thread is quite old but I would be happy if someone could reply- it would be of much help- btw i have upgraded my bios to the latest one etc.


----------



## skicanoe (Jul 15, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> The cheapest way around is to:
> 1) Replace a CPU with an i3-2350M or any other 35W CPU (There are some powerful i5-2xxx processors in a 35W package that you can use). i3's are cheap as hell. i5's can cost upwards $45.
> 2) Not sure about your laptop, but according to specs there are two RAM slots. Buy 2x4GB DDR3-1600 SODIMMs, as they will be cheaper than a single 8GB stick (not even sure if dual-channel is supported)
> 3) If you can survive without DVD drive, then you should buy a small SSD (60GB or 120GB). Replace your HDD with one and use it as a boot drive. Buy a HDD caddy for optical drive slot, put your mechanical HDD in it and use it as storage.
> ...



I'm wondering if the above advice would work for an ASUS X551M  with a N2840 /BQA  and DDR31600 4G.
  I'm trying to run VideoStudio X8 on it with poor results. The program freezes more and more frequently as an edit project grows, to the point where it becomes futile, constantly having to shut it down in task manager and relaunch every step or two, though it actually renders a video OK. The i3 is still pricey other than on E-bay where I can get a used one for under twenty dollars. The 35W i5s were all expensive, even on E bay though the ones I saw were all 3.4 GHz or so, not sure if I'd be able to get the MB to run that fast...
I'm also going to replace the very wimpy wall wart with one with one listed as a replacement  that has a 3.4A output capacity, the little one it came with only does 1.7A (19V) and I have very poor USB current capacity, though I've remedied tha with a Plugables powered hub.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 15, 2016)

skicanoe said:


> I'm wondering if the above advice would work for an ASUS X551M with a N2840 /BQA and DDR31600 4G.
> I'm trying to run VideoStudio X8 on it with poor results. The program freezes more and more frequently as an edit project grows, to the point where it becomes futile, constantly having to shut it down in task manager and relaunch every step or two, though it actually renders a video OK. The i3 is still pricey other than on E-bay where I can get a used one for under twenty dollars. The 35W i5s were all expensive, even on E bay though the ones I saw were all 3.4 GHz or so, not sure if I'd be able to get the MB to run that fast...
> I'm also going to replace the very wimpy wall wart with one with one listed as a replacement that has a 3.4A output capacity, the little one it came with only does 1.7A (19V) and I have very poor USB current capacity, though I've remedied tha with a Plugables powered hub.


X551M is a low-power notebook, which makes upgrades almost impossible.
Your CPU is soldered to PCB, and you only have 1 RAM slot with a maximum of 4GB DDR3 supported.
Basically the best way around is to sell it, while it is still worth some $$$, and buy a better laptop.


----------



## skicanoe (Jul 24, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> X551M is a low-power notebook, which makes upgrades almost impossible.
> Your CPU is soldered to PCB, and you only have 1 RAM slot with a maximum of 4GB DDR3 supported.
> Basically the best way around is to sell it, while it is still worth some $$$, and buy a better laptop.



Bummer, but thanks for looking into it. If I was crazy enough is there a solder-in option?


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 24, 2016)

skicanoe said:


> Bummer, but thanks for looking into it. If I was crazy enough is there a solder-in option?


Pentium N3540 will most likely work
Pentium N3700 - very big maybe.
In either case you need someone with IR rework station, a proper stencil and some sort of donor motherboard with a CPU (new chip is too expensive to justify this operation).


----------



## basco (Jul 25, 2016)

do it yourself and by better components with the money

sorry was posted already


----------

